# July 20, 1969



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

I watched in from the front porch of an elderly neighbor lady...Mrs. Stover.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

that was 18 year before i was born.... what does the next 40 years have in store?


----------

